# 90 Stanza Rough Idle Under Load Egr Valve?



## Rusty90stanza (Oct 6, 2008)

I have replaced the plugs, wires, cap/rotor used fuel injector cleaning and the gas mileage is still terrible and idles rough when it's in drive. My only thought is the egr valve.....can anyone tell me where it is exactly, by the firewall? If so does anyone have any diagrams how I can either replace or clean it??


----------



## Rusty90stanza (Oct 6, 2008)

tttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Rusty90stanza (Oct 6, 2008)

anyone anyone?


----------



## Pete196 (Mar 25, 2007)

Can't help you on that one, I'd love to get at my EGR too.

But I can tell you to clean out the throttle body if you get a chance. Just did mine a few days ago and it made a huge difference, might be surprised how dirty it gets in there. My 91 runs smooth as silk now.


----------



## gnprll (Oct 10, 2008)

*egr on 90 stanza*

try looking below the throttle body mounted to the intake,you may have to remove the snorkel that goes between the throttle body and the airfilter. you might also try removing and cleaning your idle air control. I did this on my 91 stanza and it helped a lot.


----------



## Pete196 (Mar 25, 2007)

Can you give me an idea where that idle air control is ? Is it on the passenger side?

I did start to remove the whole rubber piece leading up to the throttle body, but found that I could just move it off to the side and get in there pretty good with a clean cloth and the cleaner. Did it at 50,000 and now at 108,000 it was dirty. 

Next thing.....check the timing. Never did it and I'm a little curious.


----------



## gnprll (Oct 10, 2008)

*location of idle air control*

its mounted on the passenger side of the intake,at the very end of the intake. make sure the engine isnt hot when you remove it because two of the rubber hoses have coolant from the engine in them and if it is hot it could spray you. I sprayed crc throttle body cleaner on mine and it cleaned it up pretty good. also be careful not to turn the adjusting screw on it as you could make your idle worse.


----------



## Rusty90stanza (Oct 6, 2008)

if that doesn't work can i bypass the egr somehow?


----------



## gnprll (Oct 10, 2008)

*egr*

Ive never tried bypassing the egr valve.I dont know if it will work. You can check the egr to find out if it is bad or plugged,with the engine idling reach under the body of the egr valve and push up.if it is working the engine should try to die when you do this. I would also check to make sure there are no cracked or broken vaccuum lines.no cracks or leaks in the snorkel going to the throttle body and with the engine running tap on the top of the maf sensor with your knuckles,if the idle changes than your maf sensor is probably bad. you can unplug the wires from the maf sensor with the ngine running and if the idle doesnt change then its bad. These engines are temperamental,for instance they have to maintain vaccuum in the engine to run properly_something as minor as the seal on the oil cap allowing air into the valve cover will make it run poorly. Have you checked for any codes or is the check engine light coming on?


----------



## Rusty90stanza (Oct 6, 2008)

gnprll said:


> Ive never tried bypassing the egr valve.I dont know if it will work. You can check the egr to find out if it is bad or plugged,with the engine idling reach under the body of the egr valve and push up.if it is working the engine should try to die when you do this. I would also check to make sure there are no cracked or broken vaccuum lines.no cracks or leaks in the snorkel going to the throttle body and with the engine running tap on the top of the maf sensor with your knuckles,if the idle changes than your maf sensor is probably bad. you can unplug the wires from the maf sensor with the ngine running and if the idle doesnt change then its bad. These engines are temperamental,for instance they have to maintain vaccuum in the engine to run properly_something as minor as the seal on the oil cap allowing air into the valve cover will make it run poorly. Have you checked for any codes or is the check engine light coming on?


I don't know anyone that has a scanner for pre 96 models so no. i don't have a check engine light and honestly I don't think it even exists on the car. Now will the car still idle if i pull the harness to the maf, does it have pre-loaded tune so it will still idle?


----------



## Rusty90stanza (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, I took the idle air control valve off cleaned it with a wire brush and re-installed everything and it is still doing the same thing!!!


----------



## Rusty90stanza (Oct 6, 2008)

Problem solved, took it to the shop #1 fuel injector was clogged. It was replaced and problem solved.


----------

